# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.14.02

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.14.02*  ..................................................  ..............*HiSilicon Tab:*  ........1. Added *Direct unlock / IMEI repair* support for the next *Huawei* devices:  .........*♦ Ascend P2 ........♦ Ascend D2 ........♦ P2-6011 / P2-6013 / P2-6070 ........♦ D2-0082 / D2-6070 / D2-6114 / D2-5000* ........♦ Unlocking via الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ],  rooting for D2/P2 is required.   ........2. *Sidewinder method has been upgraded:* ........now IMEI Repair for Huawei Mate7, Honor 6+ with Android 5.1 is supported   ..................................................  ..............*Android ADB Tab:* ........New MTK smartphones added to the list of supported devices: .........*♦ Avvio 777* (MT6572) ........*♦ AZUMI A55T* (MT6582) ........*♦ Bmobile Ax570* (MT6572) ........*♦ Bmobile Ax1050* (MT6732) ........*♦ Bitel B8409* (MT6572) ........*♦ Blu STUDIO 5.0K* (MT6572) ........*♦ BLU STUDIO 5.0 II D532u* (MT6572) ........*♦ Bgh Joy A7g* (MT6752) ........*♦ Bitel B8408* (MT6572) ........*♦ BEEX Duo* (MT6572) ........*♦ BLU LIFE PLAY 2* (MT6582) ........*♦ BLU TouchBook 7.0* (MT8312) ........*♦ CASPER VIA V5* (MT6592) ........*♦ Evertek EverFancy III* (MT6572) ........*♦ Explay Vega* (MT6572) ........*♦ Doppio DPF450* (MT6572) ........*♦ Digicel DL910* (MT6582) ........*♦ Discovery elite* (MT6XXX) ........*♦ Huawei H30-T00* (MT6589) ........*♦ LAVA Iris353* (MT6572)  ........*♦ Lucas Uno* (MT6589) ........*♦ Lanix S670* (MT6582) ........*♦ Lenovo Tab 2 A7-30gc* (MT8382) ........*♦ Logic x1.5* (MT6572) ........*♦ Lenovo TAB A3300-GV* (MT8382) ........*♦ MEO Smart A66* (MT6582) ........*♦ Magic 2 S4015D Switel* (MT6572) ........*♦ M4 Style SS4045* (MT65XX) ........*♦ M4 Soul SS4350* (MT65XX) ........*♦ NIU Tek 5D* (MT6572) ........*♦ Natcom NH001* (MT6572) ........*♦ NATCOM NH003* (MT6572) ........*♦ NIU Tek 5D* (MT6572) ........*♦ NATCOM NH004* (MT6572) ........*♦ Orange Zilo* (MT6XXX) ........*♦ Oppo Neo 3 R831K* (MT6572) ........*♦ Q-Mobile A300* (MT6572) ........*♦ Q Mobile Noir x6* (MT6571) ........*♦ Rm Electronics Rm 25* (MT6589) ........*♦ Switel S4015D MAGIC 2S* (MT6572) ........*♦ SENWA S725* (MT6572) ........*♦ Sendtel Wink* (MT6572) ........*♦ Skycool Sky* (MT6572) ........*♦ TRUE BEYOND TAB 3G* (MT8377) ........*♦ TCL 6037B* (MT6582) ........*♦ Tcl D35* (MT6572) ........*♦ TCL I216X* (MT8312) ........*♦ Unitel tab 7'' 3g stp 014* (MT6577) ........*♦ VTELCA V769M* (MT6572) ........*♦ Verykool S4006* (MT6572) ........*♦ VIETTEL V8411* (MT6572) ........*♦ Zenek Cocodrilo Z501* (MT6572) ........*♦ ZTE Meo Smart A75* (MT6582) ........*♦ ZTE V769M* (MT6572)  ..................................................  ..............*MTK Tab:* ........Added support for new MTK phones: .........*♦ Icemobile Rock Mini* (MT6260) ........*♦ Beeline A103* (MT6251) ........*♦ Blu Samba W Q170w* (MT6260) ........*♦ TELENOR M100* (MT6260) ........*♦ BMobile K350* (MT6260) ........*♦ Utstarcom Gpt380* (MT6235) ........*♦ Tecno airtel340* (MT6260) ........*♦ Yess Mpy22* (MT625A)  ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:* ........Fast service support added for the following firmware versions: .........*♦ ZTE F100:* ORG_JO_P607C4V2.0.0B03-S ........*♦ ZTE Z432:* ATT_AM_Z432V2_0_11B01-S ........*♦ ZTE 008Z:* GB_SBM_P855A10V1.0.0B09  ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

